# Nipple area Report: 7/3



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Went to the Nipple area to troll a little. 

Pretty blue water. Lots of scatter grass. Quite a few paddies of weed matted up but so much scattered grass on either side made it hard to troll without clearing grass every minute. 

Ran South at little. West a little. North a little. Everyone seemed to be working the 600 line. The conditions we saw elsewhere suggested that we should too. 

Ended up get a sailfish back around the nipple at about 3pm. Trolled some more but getting late and headed back in to stop at a few snapper spots. 

Hit a few inshore spots and got a snapper, big AJ (released)and a king (released). 

Storms were brewing on land and radar showed some over Orange Beach where we needed to go to get home. 

About 10 miles from the pass the tempature dropped and wind hit 20+ knots. 
Seas went from 1 or less to 3-4 ft in no time. Pretty sure there were some bigger waves mixed in with the 3-4's. 

Made it in ok but was a rough ride and lightening popping around. Looked like 10 or so big charter or sport fisher's waiting just offshore of the pass. All seemed to be over by the time we got to the pass, so we just went on through. All good.

Slow day trolling. Good thing for the sail or it would have been a disappointing day. No meat fish at all.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting, any billfish, any day, is a good day in my book!!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That looks like our fish!!! :thumbsup: Great rundown of how the day went, glad you got some real live billfish action!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Good report!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

samoajoe said:


> That looks like our fish!!! :thumbsup: Great rundown of how the day went, glad you got some real live billfish action!


I saw your post before we went and I thought the same thing after we released it. 

Never know.....?!?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

JMB said:


> I saw your post before we went and I thought the same thing after we released it.
> 
> Never know.....?!?


 
You see an extra hole in his jaw????


----------

